# SEA Station to SEA Airport



## Rail Freak (Apr 22, 2012)

How do I get from the SEA station to hop on the Sounder to the airport?

Thanx


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 22, 2012)

To get to the airport, you don't want Sounder (commuter rail), you want Link Light Rail. When you exit the station, turn left, and you'll see stairs and an elevator that go up to an overpass. Take the overpass, then walk across 4th Avenue and go straight. Turn left at Starbucks and you'll see the entrance to the International District light rail station. Take any light rail train southbound, and it will take you to the airport.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 22, 2012)

Speaking of which, we are going from Bellingham to SEATAC so we booked Amtrak to Tukwila rather than Seattle. I figure we could take city bus to airport then hotel shuttle or taxi to airport hotel and it would be easier than getting off in Seattle and taking light rail then hotel shuttle. Am I right?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2012)

As I'm not from the area, I can 't say this with certainty, but I'm not sure if there are city buses from the Tukwila station to SEA-TAC. I do remember seing an ad for a shuttle between the 2 for $29 each way! 

Link from downtown goes right to the airport - and is *MUCH* cheaper!


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, getting from Tukwila station to Seatac airport isn't easy or convenient. King County Metro bus 140 is the only bus that serves Tukwila station, and it does so only during rush hour. You then have to change buses to the A Line to get to the airport. As the_traveler says, taking Amtrak to Seattle King Street station and transferring to Link light rail is much easier and faster. Once you're at the airport, there are a bunch of hotel shuttles.


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 12, 2014)

It is now somewhat easier to get from Tukwila (TUK) station to Sea-Tac Airport. The RapidRide F line bus has replaced the 140. It runs every 10-15 minutes from TUK to Tukwila International Boulevard station, where you can take the LINK light rail one stop to the airport.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 16, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> It is now somewhat easier to get from Tukwila (TUK) station to Sea-Tac Airport. The RapidRide F line bus has replaced the 140. It runs every 10-15 minutes from TUK to Tukwila International Boulevard station, where you can take the LINK light rail one stop to the airport.


So it's still a two-seat ride? Good grief.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup, Tukwila is a place where (is there a place there?) getting to the airport is slow and transfer-using and slow.

Puyallup -- who knows.

Most of Seattle, take the LINK .

Like almost anywhere, direct connection to mainline does not happen. Ever thus.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jun 17, 2014)

The new Sounder/Amtrak station in Tukwila is nearing completion and it's going to be really nice for an unstaffed Amtrak/commuter rail station!

As Charlie mentioned, the new RapidRide F Line provides frequent service (by King County standards) between Tukwila Station (Amtrak/Sounder) and Tukwila International Boulevard Station (Link Light Rail).

As to Tukwila vs. Seattle...

King Street Station to Sea-Tac on Link Light Rail takes about 50 minutes.

Tukwila Station to Sea-Tac on the F Line & Link Light Rail takes about 40 minutes... but bear in mind that it takes the Cascades 14 minutes to travel from King Street Station to Tukwila Station and you'll be stopped in Seattle for 20 minutes as passengers detrain and board. So really you're looking a total of 75-90 minutes depending on how fast a F Line bus arrives.

Getting off at King Street Station and transferring to Link Light Rail there is the fastest way to the airport... but if you want to spend more time on the train and use more forms of public transit (there's nothing wrong with that! :giggle: ) take the trip down to Tukwila!


----------

